# Where to find SX CORE



## skydancer93 (Jun 29, 2020)

Can anyone perhaps point me to a place I can get SX CORE in the US or at least can ship it here?

Had two other orders of it cancelled and TX wouldn’t even help and pretty much said I needed to ask around.


----------



## LiveMChief (Jun 29, 2020)

Look in the "SX Core and SX Lite , test units received" thread an you'll find a link.


----------



## FacuuSSJ (Aug 20, 2020)

Can someone pass me a page that sends the sx core to the whole world? since I can't find any page that makes shipments to Argentina


----------

